# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  صور لمدستنا الغالية ** البيان **

## الحـوووت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صور لمدرستنا الغالية :البيان المتوسطة 
الله يعينا 


نبتدي بأستاذنا المحبوب / محمد عبد الوهاب 
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/ln30rfp0v0u7vn3bte.jpg 
أساتذنا الكرام:شاكر/البحراني/محمد
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/h5v5qa721jz1tqb4bub.jpg 
مديرنا الفاضل
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/vxlbpow7zwpnvb0hehl.jpg 
صور الطلاب وهم في لعبة الفيشا
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/s377vhcgmsavqirenb5k.jpg 
ياسر وسلمان يلعبون الفيشا
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/ki9uuc02nndws6s8t20.jpg 
أنوار ينتظر دورى في السوني
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/63a8i5ymwpdns5nj3652.jpg 
علاء وعرفات جالسين
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/zzjwtfxgueai2qnd3u.jpg 
صورة لتنفيذ ضربة
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/3w8xppzus2thfsmso40d.jpg 
سليس والشباب
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/yzewz2feiqaggym001oa.jpg 
صورة من خلف الكواليس
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/7d3mx43s7d2my89t7jl.jpg 
أستاذ سليس والبحراني
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/ghkqmw550ju6b1j2sbp.jpg 
صورته ومايدري **
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/yku40vn53pi4prc0hib.jpg 
عرفات وهو يبتسم
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/0r7htxu3krf5t9kejrd6.jpg 
علي البحراني في مزرعة الكوثر
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/g9bd6el36fp62w89k9d4.jpg 
الشباب حزينين الله يساعدهم
http://up3.shia4up.net/images/3f0boytkwgb688623tnk.jpg 

تنمنى أن ينال إعجابكم

نبي ردود تحمس

----------


## coming legend

مشكور على الصور 
لكن مو الصور حق رحلتين

----------


## tab15

مشكور على الصور الحلوة ...
خصوصا الصورة اللي خلف الكواليس :)

----------


## الحـوووت

الله يسلمكم كلكم

هذي منوعات من ومناك وحطينهم ليكم

----------


## coming legend

بعض الاسماء مو مكتوبة عدل

----------


## abuammar

*وينك من زمان ؟* 

*... بصراحة أبدعت ، و طلعت حوت على* *مستوى ، و الصور* 

*جداً حلوه خصوصاً ...* *صورة الذكريات {* *خلف* *الكواليس } .* 

*مشكور على الموضوع و الصور ، و الله يعطيك العافية .*

*و لك خالص تحياتي *

----------


## coming legend

انقهر الجميع يحطوا صور الا هو
و انكشفت هويته

----------


## يوم مولدي

شكرا على الصوررر ويعطيك العافيه  فكره حلوه وشكلك عندك 

موهبه في التصوير.....  واصل

----------


## كبرياء

*يعــــــــــــــطيكم ألف عــــــــــــــآآفيهـ* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## الحـوووت

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> صور لمدرستنا الغالية :البيان المتوسطة 
> الله يعينا 
> 
> 
> نبتدي بأستاذنا المحبوب / محمد عبد الوهاب 
> ...



 
الله يسلمكم شباب

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

مشكور والله يالحوت على الصور..

ويعطيك الله العافية..

ونتظر المزيد..

تحياتي..

فداء الحسين عليه السلام..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكوووووووووور على الصور
 الحلوه

 الا كانت وما زالت مدرستي المفضلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا

----------


## coming legend

مشكور لمتابعتك و تعديل الأسماء

----------


## ~*أبو جاسم*~

مشكور الحوت على الصوررر


والصورة اللي خلف الكواليش طالعة <<< تحفة

----------


## طالب البيان

اووووووووووه حركاااااااااااات يالحوت وكثر من صوري  :wink:  


طال عمرك يالحوت

----------


## نصير الطلاب

مشكور حبيبي و بني الحوت الازرق 
انت رهيب و الصور حلوة جداً 
عجبتني الصورة و مشكور 
ان شاء الله نشوفك   نعم الرجل 
يالحوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## *ممنوع الزعل*

الكلمة السرية لنصير الطلاب وهي:

ممنوع الزعل

----------


## الحـوووت

وإنت بعد مشكور يانصير الطلاب

----------


## نصير الطلاب

الله لا يجيب الزعل
ذاكروا الامتحانات على الابواب 
و الدرجات لازم تكون في العلالي

----------


## ~*أبو جاسم*~

منورة الصفحة بك يا نصير الطلاب  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## *محمد*

مشكوور يالحوت  والله ان الصور روعة :amuse: 

ولا تحرمنا جديدك :bigsmile:

----------


## *محمد*

نصير الطلاب" الدرجات لازم تكون في العلالي" اهم شي العلوم :toung:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## abuammar

*تسلم يا ...... أحلى حوت ؟؟* 

 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## نصير الطلاب

من متى هذه الصورة

----------


## الحـوووت

من صف أول متوسط

----------


## coming legend

مشكور يا الحووووت على الصور القديمة تذكرنا بصف أول
و مشكور يا مشدخ الطلاب و نتمى الدرجات في العلالي

----------


## $$$

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صور كلها بايخه 
بس
صورة ماوراء الكواليس


تحياتى
$$$_
_

_

----------


## برج الظلام

يسلمووووووووووو الصور حلوة

----------


## ابن البلد14

*مشكور ياحوت ولو إنها جاءت متأخره وايد وابد لكن حبينا نشكرك ياب  ....و؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## music boy

*يسلموووووووو...*
*الصوره حلوه وايد* 
*ما اجمل انت ترى الذكريات* 
*حتى ولو كانت حزينه ...ونشكرك ...يادب*
*اقصد ياحوووت على الصور ذكر المستقبل* 
*^_^*

----------


## جعفر الدبة

مشككككووووووور استاذ على الصور الحلوة وليسة الماصخة

----------


## العظم الناري

تسلم أخوي على الصور

----------


## WOODY

مشكور يالحوووووووووووووووووت 

وهذي صورة من خلف الكوالييييس ايضا

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

مشكوووور اخي الحووووت الله لايحرمنا جديدك

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكوور اخي الحوت 

بس ما ادري ليش ماطلعت ليي الصور 

خسارةما تطلع ليي شكلها حلوة

----------

